# Proxxon Chop Saw



## Cwalker935 (Dec 12, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the proxxon chop saw?  My old chop saw is dying I am looking for a replacement that has a small footprint.  Is the proxxon suitable for segmenting? Can you set it up to cut small repeatable segments?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2018)

Cwalker935 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the proxxon chop saw?  My old chop saw is dying I am looking for a replacement that has a small footprint.  Is the proxxon suitable for segmenting? Can you set it up to cut small repeatable segments?



The saw you have now what is it??  Have you used for segmenting??  When you say segmenting how detailed are you talking??  If just cutting small chunks then it will be fine. No I do not have the saw but I do all my segmenting on a tablesaw where it is right in front of me and I can view all aspects of the cut. To me you get blinded somewhat by the motor when cutting even though you clamp things. With a tablesaw you can make various sleds and do a whole lot more with it. That saw just by the photo is not a real accurate saw and maybe a small tablesaw may do better for you. One of those model saws. Just an opinion.


www.woodcraft.com/products/proxxon-...MItY3Ry9Gb3wIVF1mGCh3MOQtVEAQYAiABEgLUCvD_BwE


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 12, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have experience with the proxxon chop saw?  My old chop saw is dying I am looking for a replacement that has a small footprint.  Is the proxxon suitable for segmenting? Can you set it up to cut small repeatable segments?
> ...



I do segmenting on a table saw now.  The description of this saw describes it as a model saw and implies that it is accurate.  That and it’s smaller size is what caught my interest.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2018)

Cwalker935 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Cwalker935 said:
> ...



Ok cool. For a cutoff saw I am sure it will do what you want. There are only 4 reviews under that link I shown and they are 50/50 so I guess it would be best if someone here that has that saw give a better review. Good luck.


----------



## BKelley (Dec 13, 2018)

i Don’t do any real complicated segmenting, so I ‘m not  qualified to answering your question about the Proxxon Chop Saw being used for segmenting.  However, I do own one of these saws and it is a great little tool.  It will cut African black wood very well, nice smooth cuts and is accurate.  I did make a stop for mine that I think is better for pen turners than the factory furnished one.  Also, using the proper blade it cuts brass tubes better than anything I’ve tried and dead on the money.  A good tool my money well spent.

Ben


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 13, 2018)

Looked at the saw from the WC link. That is expensive for a small saw, IMHO. May work for what is needed for segmented. I don't segment....yet. But want to try it as I have a lot of pens I want to make to sell.


----------



## gtriever (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like a nice little saw. Kind of pricey, but in line with anything built for modelers.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 13, 2018)

I have two Proxxon products....not this saw.
I have to say I'm not a massive fan. To me they are overpriced, over rated, underpowered and only slightly better than the cheapo alternatives.

I'd do as John suggested and get a small table saw with a few decent sleds.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 13, 2018)

For a little more money, you can get a nice segmenting saw, but only good for pens and little stuff. 



https://www.micromark.com/MicroLux-Mini-Tilt-Arbor-Table-Saw-for-Benchtop-Hobby-Use_2


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 13, 2018)

Again, Micro Mark is also expensive for a mini-saw. Surely there is a way to segment that doesn't cost a bunch.


----------



## Mikeyt (Dec 13, 2018)

I have the proxxon chop saw and have to say I loved it. I am able to cut pen blanks and bronze and aluminum rod with no issues at all. I used it to make cuts for segmenting and other cuts I needed. Overall it is a great saw worth every penny for what it does I feel it is safer and better for pen making then other saws. If you have the money I would suggest the byrnes table saw but it is double the price. But for cutting pen blanks and other small items the proxxon is a great chop saw. I think that it has saved me cutting off my fingers many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 13, 2018)

Mikeyt said:


> I have the proxxon chop saw and have to say I loved it. I am able to cut pen blanks and bronze and aluminum rod with no issues at all. I used it to make cuts for segmenting and other cuts I needed. Overall it is a great saw worth every penny for what it does I feel it is safer and better for pen making then other saws. If you have the money I would suggest the byrnes table saw but it is double the price. But for cutting pen blanks and other small items the proxxon is a great chop saw. I think that it has saved me cutting off my fingers many times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




Here is the key words. 

I do every ounce of segmenting on either my bandsaw, tablesaw or lathe. My chop saw is a Delta 10" model and I use it for rough cutting. I would love to have a Festool Kapex saw but that is one of those over reaching the money tree.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone offering their insights.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 14, 2018)

I own it and like it, but I just use it for making straight cuts on blanks (somewhat overkill). I find a sled and ultra thin kerf blade much better for angled segmenting, but I am not a "heavy" segmenter. The proxxon also has some depth of cut limitations - especially when not at 90 degrees.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 3, 2020)

I cannot saw anymore. Shoulder just got replaced....blah blah.... Any reason not buy a Proxxon aside from price? Will be solely for acrylic and wood blanks. Talk me into it. Thanks, Frank


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2020)

You revised a 2 year old thread. You can read the above reviews from some people. Now to me a waste of money to cut blanks Get a tabletop bandsaw if that is all you want to do. Those are not the best either but at least you can cut larger material and do more intricate cuts if you get the saw to tune correctly. No I have no recommendations of those either.  But if boxed in a corner here is my pick hands down. 
https://www.amazon.com/Rikon-10-305...61&imprToken=2aHMUaNUE4SKRU8QCUccqQ&slotNum=6


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2020)

WriteON said:


> I cannot saw anymore. Shoulder just got replaced....blah blah.... Any reason not buy a Proxxon aside from price? Will be solely for acrylic and wood blanks. Talk me into it. Thanks, Frank


I use it to cut blanks...just straight cuts. at 90 degrees it can cut up to 1 inch thick. I like it, but it is a little hard to see where i am cutting unless I get down to eye level. Remember, I am just using it to cut blanks. I also replaced the stock blade with a carbide one.

I should add that recently, I set up my TT BS (after having it in a box, unopened for 3 years). I do like it to cut blanks too, but i don't regret the proxxon purchase,


----------



## WriteON (Apr 4, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I use it to cut blanks...just straight cuts. at 90 degrees it can cut up to 1 inch thick. I like it, but it is a little hard to see where i am cutting unless I get down to eye level. Remember, I am just using it to cut blanks. I also replaced the stock blade with a carbide one.
> 
> I should add that recently, I set up my TT BS (after having it in a box, unopened for 3 years). I do like it to cut blanks too, but i don't regret the proxxon purchase,


What is TT BS? also what is this ...is it the same saw but a package? https://www.micromark.com/Proxxon-Heavy-Duty-Miter-Chop-Saw-Super-Value-Package


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2020)

WriteON said:


> What is TT BS? also what is this ...is it the same saw but a package? https://www.micromark.com/Proxxon-Heavy-Duty-Miter-Chop-Saw-Super-Value-Package


sorry...i was getting: tired table top band saw. that does make sense.. i meant bench top band saw


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2020)

You can get cheaper. That ad has a couple extra blades that are overpriced. 

https://proxxon-us-shop.com/collect...ccessories/products/chop-and-miter-saw-kgs-80


----------



## WriteON (Apr 4, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> You revised a 2 year old thread. You can read the above reviews from some people. Now to me a waste of money to cut blanks Get a tabletop bandsaw if that is all you want to do. Those are not the best either but at least you can cut larger material and do more intricate cuts if you get the saw to tune correctly. No I have no recommendations of those either.  But if boxed in a corner here is my pick hands down.
> https://www.amazon.com/Rikon-10-305...61&imprToken=2aHMUaNUE4SKRU8QCUccqQ&slotNum=6


Hi. JT.  I did not want to start another same subject thread. Plus I knew Tony L. would talk me into getting one. Tony is a positive force and expensive friend.  Friends do not let friends not buy stuff.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2020)

You can always count me if you are on the fence and if I am not available.....  get it! I am still trying to get the woodpecker mandrel even though I turn between centers. I don't want to wait until 7/1.

Then my beautiful wife (and saintly) suggested we order one of those lung capacity meters, and I tell that we don't need that. Funny (and stupid).

Frank, don't forget to buy all the accessories (teasing).


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2020)

WriteON said:


> Hi. JT.  I did not want to start another same subject thread. Plus I knew Tony L. would talk me into getting one. Tony is a positive force and expensive friend.  Friends do not let friends not buy stuff.


Gee you are easy. Shop the price around. Lots of places way cheaper than micromark.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 4, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Gee you are easy. Shop the price around. Lots of places way cheaper than micromark.


$227 from Home Depot shipped...+ tax. I has a $100 gift cert...also have an Amazon gift but went with HD...


----------



## WriteON (Apr 4, 2020)

WriteON said:


> I has a $100 gift cert...


I did not has a $100...,, had. I graduate high school. I hads it.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 8, 2020)

Money can’t buy happiness? That’s bull. Sure can. Got my Proxxy today.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 10, 2020)

My Review is simple. Should have bought it the day I cut my first blank. It's that good. Used it on acrylic. Works like a champ. Love it.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2020)

Glad you like it. Mine is over 3 years old...never had an issue. Small foot print and well made.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 10, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Glad you like it. Mine is over 3 years old...never had an issue. Small foot print and well made.


Light weight, small print, does not walk when in use. I'm very impressed. Thanks again for your help and How to Use tips.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 10, 2020)

double post....please delete


----------



## WriteON (Apr 12, 2020)

It’s fast. It’s painless. It is a seriously tool.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 12, 2020)

Love mine


----------

